
Show HN: Key&Pad. A Web Audio Synthesizer/XY-Pad Built with React.js and Redux - joshwcomeau
http://keyandpad.com/
======
marknadal
Ridiculously amazing! I've worked on stuff like this before but had a problem
where the keyboard isn't pressure sensitive so I was going to build a
microphone tool that would match vibration with stroke intensity. However, you
solved this with the wobble pad - quite brilliant (although I don't think you
should have to click down). Awesome tool. Very excited about this.

------
crossman
Really nice work. I love the attention to detail. The anonymous storage is
great, but it'd be cool to provide a link so we can share our sessions (or
specific parts of our sessions) with other people

